# My Cockapoo Chloe has raised skin issues



## Chloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi all I have not been on here in a long time. I am a concerned fur baby mom. I took Chloe to the vet about her skin problems they told me they are little like skin tumors/tags older dogs get. My dog is now 14 and the skin issues keep popping up on her little body. I do not have the money to remove them because she has 10 of them on her body and they would just keep coming back so it is pointless. When she scratches them she gets them to bleed. I had t put a cone on her head this week so some of them could heal. I am wondering if any of you have these issues with your dog and is there a way to treat them like with lotions or some type of shampoo.I would appreciate any input in regards to this. 

Thanks so much
Jeanie








Here are the pictures below.


----------



## Mr Kiwi (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi Chloe. My poodle developed the same skin issues, I had them removed on a number of occasions but they always grew back. Eventually, he my diagnosed with Cushins Disease, which also resulted in his hair thinning & becoming a rough texture. This is a disease that poodles are prone to developing so it may be worth getting tested for this. Other symptoms would be your dog being constantly hungry, thirsty & bruising on the skin. 

Hope this may be helpful for you. 
Best of luck


----------



## Chloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you I will check into that. Does your dog take medication for that?


----------

